# What is your favorite alcoholic beverage to relax and unwind?



## EatLoveMove

Red wine.


----------



## Claire

Red wine.  I used to prefer a rum & diet coke, but hard alcohol doesn't go well with me these days, so it is red wine.


----------



## Hoot

Bourbon, please. Neat.


----------



## Snip 13

Amarula on  Ice or a glass of port in winter.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Red wine - cabernet sauvignon actually.  If I'm at lunch, I order 1 (one) Tanqueray martini up with lime.


----------



## Andy M.

It varies based on my mood of the day.

In the winter it's mostly a Crown Royal on the rocks.  In the summer it's a gin and tonic or bloody mary.

Beer also is a regular participant.

I don't drink much wine anymore.


----------



## Selkie

Scotch on the rocks, or red wine.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I don't really have to unwind, I am already more or less unraveled.

I do enjoy a nice Manhattan in the winter or a gin and tonic in the summer.


----------



## Rocklobster

I like the stuff that comes in a glass.....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bourbon.........


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I don't really have to unwind, I am already more or less unraveled...


 


Nothing mellows me out quicker than Grey Goose out of the freezer, on the rocks, with three green olives.
Which is why I stick to beer


----------



## Rocklobster

pacanis said:


> Nothing mellows me out quicker than Grey Goose out of the freezer, on the rocks, with three green olives.
> Which is why I stick to beer


 
That's my problem. I guzzle my drinks. So, liquor goes down too fast. Which makes Rocklobster go down too fast.


----------



## Dawgluver

Scotch and water in the winter, vodka and ice tea with a splash of lemonade in the summer, wine anytime.


----------



## pacanis

mmm, vodka and tea. My drink of choice after a round of golf, back in the day.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> mmm, vodka and tea. My drink of choice after a round of golf, back in the day.



I think it's called an Arnold Palmer.  Quite appropo!


----------



## GB

Picking a favorite drink is like picking a favorite food to me. There are too many I love. Gin and tonic is what I have been my drink the past few days. I Love a good beer. Casa Noble anejo tequila is like drinking gold. I am in the process of learning to appreciate scotch. Grey Goose or Belvadere on the rocks at an affair is nice. I could go on and on.


----------



## niquejim

A good flavorful beer (so nothing made by Bud, Miller, Coors or their international equivalents)

There are styles to go with every food or any situation


----------



## Kayelle

I like any kind of dry white wine anytime.  I can't do red wine at all unless I want a splitting headache.
In the summer I like Coke and Captain Morgan with lemon.

In the winter, there's nothing like a Hot Buttered Rum.....here's a recipe.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f115/happy-new-year-with-hot-buttered-rum-69270.html


----------



## Timothy

This sounds complicated, but it's not. I mix equal parts of cranberry, grape and blueberry juice into a container. Then I mix that, 50%-50% with Port wine. Get it ice cold and drink it on ice on a hot summer day.

Simply refreshing, yummy and not strong enough to nail me. The port is 18%, so the finished drink is 9%. Still strong enough to mellow anyone out, but not a stumbling-slobber-maker. 

For a hard drink, Vodka and Blueberry juice on ice. I can and do hurt myself with that one. Even better with 150 proof grain alcohol.


----------



## babetoo

currently i am having raspberry vodka mixed with iced tea. before dinner, it helps me unwind from the day.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> currently i am having raspberry vodka mixed with iced tea. before dinner, it helps me unwind from the day.



DH and I were trying to remember, thinking at the Dallas airport Chili's, we had a delicious raspberry vodka and lemonade cocktail.


----------



## kadesma

I like a lemon drop or a bellini in summer, winter I love hot buttered rum.
kades


----------



## Robo410

dry wine, IPA, scotch ... not in order of preference, and not all at once either


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> currently i am having raspberry vodka mixed with iced tea. before dinner, it helps me unwind from the day.



Oh my gosh that sounds good. I like long island iced tea, but I don't drink that too often. I am sure I would live radiated vodka and iced tea!!!  I also like rum and coke.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Let's see.  In the summer it's a nice cool glass of dry white wine (Pinot Grigio is a favorite), or a tall gin & tonic (with either Tanqueray, Bombay, or Seagram's Lime Twist gin), or a well-made Margarita with 100% agava tequila.

In the cooler months, a nice dry room-temp red wine, or a Bacardi rum & Diet Coke (you do know, of course, that the calories in the rum are automatically cancelled out by the Diet Coke. . . . lol!).  And for dessert or a late afternoon "snack", a nice English Ruby Port with ripe pears & a good blue cheese &/or aged Stilton or cheddar.


----------



## merstar

Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Noir.


----------



## Barbara L

Mostly I drink iced tea to unwind, but now and then I love a Mai Tai or any fruity rum drink.


----------



## EatLoveMove

merstar said:
			
		

> Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Noir.



Merstar, I'm with you.


----------



## EatLoveMove

babetoo said:
			
		

> currently i am having raspberry vodka mixed with iced tea. before dinner, it helps me unwind from the day.



Yum! That sounds so good.


----------



## EatLoveMove

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Let's see.   And for dessert or a late afternoon "snack", a nice English Ruby Port with ripe pears & a good blue cheese &/or aged Stilton or cheddar.



Port and blue cheese. You have me drooling!! Literally.


----------



## JMediger

In the winter, Pinot Noir ... In the summer, beer or a dry white like Pinot Blanc.


----------



## niquejim

EatLoveMove said:


> Port and blue cheese. You have me drooling!! Literally.


 
Try a Stilton and a good English Barleywine(beer). Better than all but the best ports for far less$$$$


----------



## PattY1

Well, I am far from being a Yuppie. I like a can of ice cold Miller Lite, 12oz. not 10oz., so I know I am not a redneck.


----------



## 4meandthem

The next one!


----------



## Snip 13

Timothy said:


> This sounds complicated, but it's not. I mix equal parts of cranberry, grape and blueberry juice into a container. Then I mix that, 50%-50% with Port wine. Get it ice cold and drink it on ice on a hot summer day.
> 
> Simply refreshing, yummy and not strong enough to nail me. The port is 18%, so the finished drink is 9%. Still strong enough to mellow anyone out, but not a stumbling-slobber-maker.
> 
> For a hard drink, Vodka and Blueberry juice on ice. I can and do hurt myself with that one. Even better with 150 proof grain alcohol.



Yum, Vodka and port, love both! Cosmopolitan! Could do with one of those right now but after 2 I'm more than a little relaxed 
The one drink I can't stomach is Gin and Tonic, never developed a taste for it.
Prefer Vodka Martini's as well.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Wine. Red or white, dry or sweet... it all depends on the circumstance.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My "recent recipe discussions" column lists *What is your favorite alcoholic...*, and all I could think of was Crazy Guggenheim on The Jackie Gleason Show and Foster Brooks on the Dean Martin Show.  But my all time favorite was Sidney Miller, seen here on Dragnet and as a naked drunk driver on Adam 12.

Dragnet


----------



## MountainMath

Blacking out is fun


----------



## Claire

Mostly Merlot or Cabernet, but on a hot summer day Pinot Grigio.  I love hard booze as well, but it was not loving me so quit.  But I make up for it in wine consumption.


----------



## ChefJune

MountainMath said:


> Blacking out is fun


 

_*REALLY???   *_

I don't need alcohol to relax, but I do very much enjoy wine, with or without meals. Red, white, sparkling, dry, sweet -- as Steve Kroll suggested, it depends upon the mood, the weather, the food being eaten.


----------



## Steve Kroll

ChefJune said:


> I don't need alcohol to relax, but I do very much enjoy wine, with or without meals. Red, white, sparkling, dry, sweet -- as Steve Kroll suggested, it depends upon the mood, the weather, the food being eaten.


ChefJune, my sentiments exactly. 

And just maybe an ice cold beer from time to time.


----------



## ChefJune

Steve Kroll said:


> ChefJune, my sentiments exactly.
> 
> And just maybe an ice cold beer from time to time.


 
wish I could do the beer, especially on those super-hot, humid days we had so many of this past summer. But alas! I am now allergic to hops.


----------



## jusnikki

ChefJune said:


> wish I could do the beer, especially on those super-hot, humid days we had so many of this past summer. But alas! I am now allergic to hops.


 
I just started kinda drinking beer. I can only drink it when I eat. My husband always says who drinks beer when they eat. I told lots of people, I see it all the time on tv, lol.


----------



## Timothy

Tried some "Woodbridge" Moscato, California 2010 the other day while I was out, and it was really tasty. Picked up a couple bottles for the house.


----------



## jusnikki

Timothy said:


> Tried some "Woodbridge" Moscato, California 2010 the other day while I was out, and it was really tasty. Picked up a couple bottles for the house.


 

I'm going to find out the name of this  moscato my husband gets me. I'd bet you'd love it. There are several that I like. That Woodbridge, is it in a blue tall bottle?


----------



## Timothy

jusnikki said:


> I'm going to find out the name of this moscato my husband gets me. I'd bet you'd love it. There are several that I like. That Woodbridge, is it in a blue tall bottle?


 
Thanks Nikki. I always enjoy finding a new wine.

Here's a pic of the Woodbridge Moscato:


----------



## simonbaker

I enjoy crown royal reserved on the rocks. I am not a big  drinker but it's nice to have one on a early friday evening after a long week to relax & take the edge off.

There's nothing like an ice cold beer with tomato juice or clamato on a hot summer day


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I enjoy crown royal reserved on the rocks. I am not a big  drinker but it's nice to have one on a early friday evening after a long week to relax & take the edge off.
> 
> There's nothing like an ice cold beer with tomato juice or clamato on a hot summer day



Funny you mentioned it, Simon, Clamato makes a great Bloody Caesar.  Better than a Bloody Mary.  

I don't usually drink beer, but when we're in Mexico, nothing is finer than an icy Sol with a wedge of lime squeezed in it.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Funny you mentioned it, Simon, Clamato makes a fine Bloody Caesar. Better than a Bloody Mary.
> 
> I don't usually drink beer, but when we're in Mexico, nothing is finer than an icy Sol with a wedge of lime squeezed in it.


 Thanks for the tip! I will definitely check it out.


----------



## simonbaker

I would love a good recipie for it.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I would love a good recipie for it.



It's a bloody mary subbing Clamato..

Off the top of my head, dash Worchester, ground celery seed/and or celery salt, tabasco, lemon pepper, Clamato, a jigger or so of vodka, squeeze of lime.  If you want to be snitzy snitzy, shake over ice and pour into iced glasses, otherwise, forego the shaking and just pour over ice.  Garnish with a pickled green bean (a la Nawlins) or a celery stalk, or a pickle spear!

Will get the actual recipe for you, but this is a start!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> It's a bloody mary subbing Clamato..
> 
> Off the top of my head, dash Worchester, ground celery seed/and or celery salt, tabasco, lemon pepper, Clamato, a jigger or so of vodka, squeeze of lime. If you want to be snitzy snitzy, shake over ice and pour into iced glasses, otherwise, forego the shaking and just pour over ice. Garnish with a pickled green bean (a la Nawlins) or a celery stalk, or a pickle spear!
> 
> Will get the actual recipe for you, but this is a start!


 Taste testing is half the fun. Thanks again!


----------



## Claire

I have to laugh at this turn of the line.  Husband and I were on the road in a trailer for 3 years, along with our two JRs.  We wound up socializing with a lot of Canadians in those years, and they all loved Bloody Caesars.  Since hubby is the king of bloody marys, we took to keeping Clamato around. 

The beer & tomato juice (whatever form) used to be called "red-eye" some places I've lived, and was considered a "hair of the dog" drink for the morning after.  Some people actually put a raw egg in it as well and called it breakfast.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Funny you mentioned it, Simon, Clamato makes a great Bloody Caesar.  Better than a Bloody Mary.
> 
> One summer years ago we lived on these but, we put a few shrimp in the blender and buzzed them, then we used a big fat one for a garnish on the rim.  I think the idea originated at the Red Lobster and was called a Ship-wreck Mary or some such nautical thing.  They were a lot of fun, truly a shrimp cocktail


----------



## simonbaker

Claire said:


> I have to laugh at this turn of the line. Husband and I were on the road in a trailer for 3 years, along with our two JRs. We wound up socializing with a lot of Canadians in those years, and they all loved Bloody Caesars. Since hubby is the king of bloody marys, we took to keeping Clamato around.
> 
> The beer & tomato juice (whatever form) used to be called "red-eye" some places I've lived, and was considered a "hair of the dog" drink for the morning after. Some people actually put a raw egg in it as well and called it breakfast.


 Sounds like a good source of getting your morning protein if you could choke it down.


----------



## simonbaker

Aunt Bea said:


> Dawgluver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mentioned it, Simon, Clamato makes a great Bloody Caesar. Better than a Bloody Mary.
> 
> One summer years ago we lived on these but, we put a few shrimp in the blender and buzzed them, then we used a big fat one for a garnish on the rim. I think the idea originated at the Red Lobster and was called a Ship-wreck Mary or some such nautical thing. They were a lot of fun, truly a shrimp cocktail
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun way to get an appetizer & cocktail at the same time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dawgluver

I am thinking we had similar in Florida with a stone crab claw-a Crabby Mary?

And yes, the Caesars were very popular in Canada, everyone at the lake always had a big stash of Clamato!


----------



## JGDean

Red wine. The occasional cold beer or white wine in a warm situation. A loaded (celery, olives & pickled green bean) spicy Bloody Mary when I'm winning at playing BlackJack and want a snack and can't technically have food at the table.


----------



## Timothy

Aunt Bea said:


> Dawgluver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mentioned it, Simon, Clamato makes a great Bloody Caesar. Better than a Bloody Mary.
> 
> One summer years ago we lived on these but, we put a few shrimp in the blender and buzzed them, then we used a big fat one for a garnish on the rim. I think the idea originated at the Red Lobster and was called a Ship-wreck Mary or some such nautical thing. They were a lot of fun, truly a shrimp cocktail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love making a Clamato/Worcestershire/Black Pepper/Old Bay/Celery Salt/1.5 oz 153 Grain Alcohol/ drink lately. I didn't know it had a name!
> 
> I guess with the Old Bay in it, it's an "Old Bloody Caesar"
> 
> We here in the south use Old Bay in lots of things. It's a stand-by on most kitchen counters with the salt and pepper.
Click to expand...


----------



## MountainMath

LOL!  Not really lol!  But I do like to a have a few more than my other friends do.  Usually about 6 glasses of wine is nice for a two hour happy hour.


----------



## jusnikki

Timothy said:


> Thanks Nikki. I always enjoy finding a new wine.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Woodbridge Moscato:


 
This will be the next one I try...

One of my favs is Marco Negri Moscato D'Asti. If you're not careful you'll have drank it all in one sitting, lol. I mean I'm not saying I've done that, somebody told me that they did...


----------



## jusnikki

simonbaker said:


> I enjoy crown royal reserved on the rocks. I am not a big drinker but it's nice to have one on a early friday evening after a long week to relax & take the edge off.
> 
> There's nothing like an ice cold beer with tomato juice or clamato on a hot summer day


 

Crown Royal Reserved this is my husbands drink of choice (of coase he's recently stopped drinking, so he's no more fun) but I tried a little on the rocks and this stuff knocked me on my butt...


----------



## mixafix

Camron hughes wine. Comes in lots. Today lot 230 is a chard


----------



## Fabiabi

A glass of red wine. Then again you can't beat a cold beer on a hot day


----------



## simonbaker

jusnikki said:


> Crown Royal Reserved this is my husbands drink of choice (of coase he's recently stopped drinking, so he's no more fun) but I tried a little on the rocks and this stuff knocked me on my butt...


 It's a real fine sippin' whiskey


----------



## Christina1979

Fabiabi said:
			
		

> A glass of red wine. Then again you can't beat a cold beer on a hot day



That is exactly what I enjoy! Tomorrow i'm going to a coffee and wine/beer restaurant for their Oktoberfest. They are having beer and wine tastings with amazing food! Great way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## GrillingFool

Definitely beer. Prefer a nice microbrew, IPA is my favorite, but
Coors Light or Miller Light will do too. I'm not terribly picky, LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had a sipping shot of Irish Cream when I got home today...it was nice.


----------



## Timothy

I couldn't find the post where someone mentioned Citrus Vodka and Tea. I tried the Citrus Vodka last night and WOW was it good! Almost *too* much citrus! I had it in my mix of 50/50 Ocean Spray CranGrape and Ocean Spray Blueberry. It was absolutely delicious!


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had a sipping shot of Irish Cream when I got home today...it was nice.


 
That is one fine tasting drink. I keep a bottle of it in the Bar fridge all the time. I like to sip it while I read before bed. It helps me relax and sleep. Maybe it's the Alcohol/Milk Enzymes thing. A double whammy!


----------



## babetoo

Timothy said:


> I couldn't find the post where someone mentioned Citrus Vodka and Tea. I tried the Citrus Vodka last night and WOW was it good! Almost *too* much citrus! I had it in my mix of 50/50 Ocean Spray CranGrape and Ocean Spray Blueberry. It was absolutely delicious!


 
i think that might have been me. try with the iced tea, very refreshing. i use crystal lite iced tea. no caffeine or sugar.


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> i think that might have been me. try with the iced tea, very refreshing. i use crystal lite iced tea. no caffeine or sugar.


 
I certainly will! Its good to hear you're feeling a bit better! I hope you feel even better in the morning! Have a great sleep!


----------



## no mayonnaise

Easy


----------



## PattY1

PattY1 said:


> Well, I am far from being a Yuppie. I like a can of ice cold Miller Lite, 12oz. not 10oz., so I know I am not a redneck.




Tom T Hall (I Like Beer) - YouTube


----------



## kezlehan

I am a Strongbow addict I'm afraid! Cider is one of my great pleasures in life!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Funny you mentioned it, Simon, Clamato makes a great Bloody Caesar.  Better than a Bloody Mary.
> 
> I don't usually drink beer, but when we're in Mexico, nothing is finer than an icy Sol with a wedge of lime squeezed in it.



I quite enjoy a Bloody Caesar, but Clamato TM has MSG, so I don't drink it. I have found some store brand tomato/clam juices that don't have MSG, so now I can have them again.

Another really nice variation on a Bloody Mary is a Bloody Maria: just substitute tequila for the vodka. And there is also the bloody granola: substitute V8 juice for the tomato juice  Or even a Virgin Mary or Virgin Caesar (also known as a "bloody shame" ), if I'm driving.


----------



## taxlady

Timothy said:


> That is one fine tasting drink. I keep a bottle of it in the Bar fridge all the time. I like to sip it while I read before bed. It helps me relax and sleep. Maybe it's the Alcohol/Milk Enzymes thing. A double whammy!



I find that they keep changing the recipe and there can be more or fewer weird chemicals. I don't like it as much when it's full of weird chemicals. I swear, it doesn't taste as good.

I can only drink one of those. After one it gets too sweet and cloying.

Anyone who likes Bailey's should try Amarula.

Both of those are good in a cup of coffee.


----------



## Its Bubba

*Red Wine...Now your Talking*

Red Wine....The Best...

Billy Joel would sing...
Bottle of Red, Bottle of White

Cabs, Italy, Chile... mostly Imported and Resevers niiiicceee...

Its Bubba


EatLoveMove said:


> Red wine.


----------



## taxlady

These days, I tend towards white vermouth. I'll happily drink one glass of red or white wine before a meal, and who knows how many with the meal, but after the meal, wine starts to disagree with me. The vermouth doesn't. BTW, red wine goes well with chocolate, so I sometimes have it with dessert.


----------



## simonbaker

I usually have coffee with chocolate after dinner. Red wine sounds interesting, I will try it next time for a change.


----------



## kathrynb23

A glass of cold sparkling white wine, or a simple cold beer!


----------



## simonbaker

Every now & then some iced amaretto is nice after dinner.


----------



## Syberia

Oh I love Baileys! With a bit of ice and some times a bit of milk...


----------



## Constance

Can't drink anymore, but a good brandy is my favorite at bedtime.


----------



## emmalouise1312

a nice cold Gin and Tonic


----------



## simonbaker

Crown Royal on the rocks.


----------



## roadfix

It varies, but usually wine, dry red wine or sake, hot or cold.


----------



## Timothy

roadfix said:


> It varies, but usually wine, dry red wine or sake, hot or cold.


 
I love hot sake when I'm having sushi, or ice cold Muroka (unfiltered sake) any time.

Never got a liking for dry wines of any type. I love sweet red wines. My Ocean Spray/Port mix is delicious.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Right now it's Jim Beam Black because the bird store was out of the 1.75 ml bottles of Maker's Mark. The Black is very smooth from aging in two different barrels.


----------



## Mad Cook

May I be terribly English and say a cup of non-alcoholic tea with a tiny amount of milk and no sugar?

I don't drink much alcohol - "Dry January" was a bit of a non-starter as far as I was concerned


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Know the joke about One, Two Three, Floor?  Mine is One, Floor...I don't drink.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Know the joke about One, Two Three, Floor?  Mine is One, Floor...I don't drink.



Oh, so you are a cheap date. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Oh, so you are a cheap date.
> 
> CD


 
Very...no fancy foods for me either, I'm happy with a kid's meal and a bottle of water.


----------



## di reston

My favourite drink is Champagne. In the UK, I used to import a Champagne called 'Jacques Selosse Grand Cru Blanc de Blanc'. It is now one of the best champagnes in the world - look him up on the internet. I learned, through the son and heir of Jacques, Anselme Selosse, the ins and outs of making really spectaluar champagne. It is my favourite drink. I follow the practice of Madame Lilly Bollinger, who, when interviewed, famously said:

'I drink it when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when I'm alone. When I have company, I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it when I'm not hungry and drink it when I am. - Otherwise, I never drink it - unless I'm thirsty.'

That's me, folks! I buy a case every month from Anselme. 

di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## GotGarlic

di reston said:


> My favourite drink is Champagne. In the UK, I used to import a Champagne called 'Jacques Selosse Grand Cru Blanc de Blanc'. It is now one of the best champagnes in the world - look him up on the internet. I learned, through the son and heir of Jacques, Anselme Selosse, the ins and outs of making really spectaluar champagne. It is my favourite drink. I follow the practice of Madame Lilly Bollinger, who, when interviewed, famously said:
> 
> 'I drink it when I'm happy and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when I'm alone. When I have company, I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it when I'm not hungry and drink it when I am. - Otherwise, I never drink it - unless I'm thirsty.'
> 
> That's me, folks! I buy a case every month from Anselme.
> 
> di reston
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


I wish you lived next door. Cheers!


----------



## di reston

Well, of course, a good Champagne tastes much better when you drink with friends - if you were here, we would drink it together! When the next consignment arrives, I'll raise a glass to you!

di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Vinylhanger

I like a simple hard cider these days.  Getting ready to head home and start relaxing at the moment.


----------



## caseydog

My absolute favorite alcoholic beverage is whatever someone else is buying for me. 

CD


----------



## Vinylhanger

If we are talking real alcohol, it is pretty much anything mixed with Coke.  Rum, Jack, Asbach, beer or even wine.


----------



## jd_1138

Well, beer of course.  It tastes a lot better poured into a proper beer glass.  I can't stand drinking it out of a metal can or bottle.






"It's OK; we saved the beer!"


----------



## caseydog

jd_1138 said:


> "It's OK; we saved the beer!"



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G7UJXkGjMI

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-fSZRYeBWk


----------



## jd_1138

Mmmm, love the drinking songs.  Here's the Chairman of the Board doing "One For My Baby and One More for the Road".  Notice he first drinks a whiskey and then enjoys a beer chaser.  What a class act.  Imagine the history he had seen in his life?  Started performing during the Great Depression and continued through until the late 1990's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_zhVeZphwE


----------



## hikerman

Well the mood determines the elixir of choice. Sometimes a nice brandy, or a good rye, both straight of course. Every now and again a Manhattan works well too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have favorites for warm weather and cold weather.

Warm: chilled white wine, on the dry side; icy cold beer, preferably craft or small brewery, love me some Great Lakes Brewing beers; Campari, one cube, squeeze of lime wedge then tossed into the glass; Pain Killer or Dark and Stormy for when I want something decadent.

Cold: red wine; Bourbon, neat; decent but inexpensive Port; less-cold beer when we have pizza.

These are my usuals. I have wine every night (about 6-7 ounces total) and it's just the boxed stuff. I do have to maintain a certain BAC level in my blood to function.  *Just Kidding!* 

Anything else is either special occasion or when with friends. Or if Himself decides "tonight would be a good night for ______". He does like Pain Killers or a Dark and Stormy now and then.


----------



## CraigC

On the way to breakfast, Karen spotted a place called Europa Deli. That perked our curiosity, so on the way back we checked it out. The place seems to cater to Russians. CharlieD we may need your help! Like the Asian markets, the folks seemed to only speak Russian and we saw many things that looked interesting, but we have no clue what they are. They had several Russian beer, so I figured that would be a good place to start. 

Anyone ever tried/seen these?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My favorite alcoholic is Foster Brooks, followed closely by Crazy Guggenheim.


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> On the way to breakfast, Karen spotted a place called Europa Deli. That perked our curiosity, so on the way back we checked it out. The place seems to cater to Russians. CharlieD we may need your help![emoji2] Like the Asian markets, the folks seemed to only speak Russian and we saw many things that looked interesting, but we have no clue what they are. They had several Russian beer, so I figured that would be a good place to start.
> 
> Anyone ever tried/seen these?


Craig, lately the images you post look like this to me. Are you doing something differently?


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Seagram's Wild Berries Wine Cooler


----------



## Kathleen

I don't have a "go-to."  When out at a club/bar, I like sweet whiskey sours made with Jack Daniels.  At a picnic or outside event, I like Angry Orchard hard cider.  Winter holidays, I love eggnog with a bit of bourbon.  Other times, the humble screwdriver is fine.  I generally cook with wine or beer, but enjoy a country wine once in a while.


----------



## dragnlaw

White Wine  then maybe some Red but

never commercial stuff, can't take the sulfites nor the tannins.


I used to make it at home (yes, from kits). Both reds and whites, but the lifting and lugging of the full carboy's, whether or not they were plastic or glass, was becoming too much for me.  So I now have a store do it for me, they make it - I bottle it.


----------



## Kathleen

dragnlaw said:


> White Wine  then maybe some Red but
> 
> never commercial stuff, can't take the sulfites nor the tannins.
> 
> 
> I used to make it at home (yes, from kits). Both reds and whites, but the lifting and lugging of the full carboy's, whether or not they were plastic or glass, was becoming too much for me.  So I now have a store do it for me, they make it - I bottle it.



I did not know there were stores that will do that!  So cool!


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> White Wine  then maybe some Red but
> 
> never commercial stuff, can't take the sulfites nor the tannins.
> 
> 
> I used to make it at home (yes, from kits). Both reds and whites, but the lifting and lugging of the full carboy's, whether or not they were plastic or glass, was becoming too much for me.  So I now have a store do it for me, they make it - I bottle it.


That's a really good idea. I have a friend who was getting her wine that way. Even though she lives in Montreal, I think she was going to somewhere near Hawkesbury. If I remember correctly, it was some kind of co-op, to keep it legal. Where do you go?


----------



## FrankZ

Kathleen said:


> I don't have a "go-to."  When out at a club/bar, I like sweet whiskey sours made with Jack Daniels.  At a picnic or outside event, I like Angry Orchard hard cider.  Winter holidays, I love eggnog with *a bit of bourbon*.  Other times, the humble screwdriver is fine.  I generally cook with wine or beer, but enjoy a country wine once in a while.



A bit?


----------



## GotGarlic

Pink wine is my go-to. I also enjoy the occasional cocktail - I lean toward sweet or sweet & sour drinks, like a Cosmo, Lemon Drop or margarita. I'm not fond of champagne, since most of it is too dry for my taste, but I love a Prosecco cocktail with Frangelico for celebrations [emoji1635]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This thread was started nearly a decade ago. Since my answer 3+ years ago, nothing much has changed. 

I scrolled through all of the posts not for the content but for the members names. Wow, what a walk down memory lane. So many members who no longer come around...


----------



## Kathleen

FrankZ said:


> A bit?



Hmmm.....a bit!  Just a bit to cut the sweetness.


----------



## dragnlaw

Many places that sell the kits also "make" it for you.  Different places have different sets of rules to keep it legal. 

You have to add the first ingredients yourself, then the store keeps it at the right temps, transfers them when time, filter it.  Then you must come in and bottle it yourself.  This keeps it legal for as you having "made" it.  Quebec was having a lot of trouble with the SAQ and legal gibberish, they kept losing but keep on trying.  I don't think it cuts into their booze sales. 

Your friend probably went to Hawkesbury (there are a couple) when Quebec kept having so many problems.  But I believe there is one on Sources right near you, one in Pointe Claire, then Vaudreuil, and one not far from me.
And those are the only ones I personally know of.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Many places that sell the kits also "make" it for you.  Different places have different sets of rules to keep it legal.
> 
> You have to add the first ingredients yourself, then the store keeps it at the right temps, transfers them when time, filter it.  Then you must come in and bottle it yourself.  This keeps it legal for as you having "made" it.  Quebec was having a lot of trouble with the SAQ and legal gibberish, they kept losing but keep on trying.  I don't think it cuts into their booze sales.
> 
> Your friend probably went to Hawkesbury (there are a couple) when Quebec kept having so many problems.  But I believe there is one on Sources right near you, one in Pointe Claire, then Vaudreuil, and one not far from me.
> And those are the only ones I personally know of.



That close? I'll have to check into that. IIRC, my friend said that she had to start the wine, but she could bring home an equivalent amount that someone else had started, right away. That was part of why it was a co-op.


----------



## dragnlaw

That's weird taxy. How can that work?  Unless he always has certain types always on the go.  But that's a lot of inventory to keep rotating on the 'chance' that someone may come in for some.

What if no one has started a Chardonnay or Pinot before her?  Surely not everyone has the same type started _everytime_ she goes in.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> That's weird taxy. How can that work?  Unless he always has certain types always on the go.  But that's a lot of inventory to keep rotating on the 'chance' that someone may come in for some.
> 
> What if no one has started a Chardonnay or Pinot before her?  Surely not everyone has the same type started _everytime_ she goes in.



Maybe there are only a few types of wine that one can do that with. Maybe they don't offer a lot of types of wine. Maybe she chooses a type that she likes that is available when she goes and then makes more of that type.

I just mentioned this to my DH and he reminded me that we looked into it at one time. I don't remember what it was that we didn't like about it at the nearby place(s). Once we are going out and about again, it's probably time to check into it again.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, you do pay upfront and then wait 6 to 8 weeks.  Perhaps she just has a rotation, which is what I try to do.  Bottle a batch and order a new one to be finished just around the time the older batch(s) runs out.

You are supposed to let it age as well but that can all be calculated for.  Anyhow, pretty good wine and an amazing price.

I have some Port in the basement that is more than 10 years old. It is just amazing. Like silk. 

Mind you, these wines don't age as well and for too long (years that is) - but at the rate I drink it that is never a problem!


----------



## Linda0818

I don't remember if I ever posted an answer in this thread or not, so what the heck, I'll post...

My favorite mixed drink is Canadian Whiskey and diet cola. And within the last couple of years, I've become very fond of Gallo Sweet Wine, the Sweet Grape. So delicious! And I never even used to like wine.


----------



## simonbaker

Crown royal original, on the rocks.


----------



## Kevin86

Dark spiced rum and coke


----------



## CharlieD

Never thought of alcoholic beverage being favorite or relaxing.


----------



## Lee Vining

I only drink hard booze if we're on foot.

My wife attends nursing seminars across from Disneyland and I'll walk over from the hotel and get their unique drinks.

The bartenders are all skilled and unique. Relaxed atmosphere in the higher end Diz bars and I really enjoy myself.

Baby Yoda:






Mickey Mouse Martini:





Poison Apple:





Outside of the above I like Coors and Corona lite beers.
Bud Light gives me a graveyard class headache.


----------



## simonbaker

Regular crown royal over ice.


----------



## GotGarlic

Usually pink wine, although I enjoyed a cocktail when we used to go out.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'm a rum/Whiskey and Coke guy.

But lately, I've been doing gin and tonics.

Don't drink a lot and make them light.  I like the taste, not the buzz.


----------



## WhateverYouWant

The Manhattan… been consuming them for over forty years, and hence have the perfect recipe for one. If anyone is interested, just ask.


----------



## bethzaring

My current favorite drink could be made up... 1 1/2 ounce Cointreau, 1 1/2 ounce vodka, 5 ounces orange juice.


----------



## Lee Vining

Any cocktail in a good hiding place: 

https://youtu.be/82mAGWCJZgY


----------



## RCJoe

I used to make my own Home brew but some of the supplies I used and loved are no longer available. (Munton & Fison Dark Special LME)  I added 3 lbs of dark dry malt powder in the 5 gallon batch using my hard filtered water.  Just water, malt, hops, and Vierka Munich yeast.   When I poured a bottle into my glass the head was thick as a meringue. 

In the hot summer I enjoy a Gin and Tonic with a slice of Lime in it.  In winter Bourbon & coke or Rum.   Being an Appalachian American (hill billy)
I'm totally capable of making my own "white lightning". (I don't cause it's illegal  )  But if I did,  I'd use T Noirot flavorings to make it taste like Bourbon, Gin, Rum, and so on.

But with all of this said, I don't imbibe that much alcohol beverage.  All things in moderation.

Preparation for liqueurs, concentrated flavours for DIY


----------



## Just Cooking

I have enjoyed reading everyone's preferences for drinks.

When I turned 21, I went to work in a liquor store, owned by a family friend. I learned, over time, a lot about mixed drinks, wine, etc. 

My first wife and I were fun loving party drinkers. That lasted until we were about 40 and decided that drinking away from home was dangerous. She, pretty much, didn't drink anything after that and I limited my drinking to beer.

Now, @ 80+, an occasional cold beer, with certain foods, is the extent of my enjoying alcohol. Haven't had any hard liquor in my house for 20 or so years.
(actually used to have small bottles for cooking, but even stopped that)

Ross


----------



## RCJoe

Why not ?


----------



## Bitser

I take an hour to read between the day's work and the cookery.  When it's cold out, I take blended scotch (Famous Grouse) over ice.  When it's warm, I switch to Gordon's gin & diet tonic with a big hunk of lime.


----------



## Lee Vining

Right now it’s White Zin and club soda. 
Though I’m cooking for the house I’m eating Jenny Craig to shed serious pounds. 
The White Zin is my only vice.  
It’s working.


----------

